# Leicester to London ride - Saturday 9th April



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2011)

As Spring is on its way, it's time for some long distance trips. As last year's Loughborough to London ride seemed a bit far for some, I've revamped it as the Leicester to London ride. 

For any Latin scholars, I was hoping this would work as an LL ride (2 lots of 50, geddit), but in fact the route I've worked out shown here is 108 miles. On the plus side, there's more downhill than uphill. There's one big slog near Market Harborough, but there's a glorious view from the top.

We'll aim to depart from Leicester train station just after 10 am, and stop for a lunch break at a cafe in Olney. There's plenty of other places to stop for food as well.

For getting to Leicester for anyone London based, East Midlands trains take just over an hour, and cost £14 when booked on their web site. Or you can pay £16 for a first class ticket and get a free tea or coffee. There are 4 trains from St Pancras arriving at Leicester between 09.29 and 10.02. Most of their trains are Meridian ones which officially only take 2 bikes (and that's all you can book a space for), although you can fit more in, and most of the time, that's not an issue. One of the trains is an HST which still has a proper guards van. See page 61 of their timetable here for all the train times.

Lots of lovely, rolling countryside and also never too far from a train station for bail out points.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2011)

Damn, football day for me and I so enjoyed this ride last year.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Feb 2011)

I would like to have joined this but I'm going to be in Dublin that weekend. I'll be at a rugby match watching, ironically, Leicester.


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2011)

In, bought my ticket (for the 0815 HST service) this morning. £17 for the advanced first class fare from the East Coast web site, but that lets you make cycle reservations at the same time.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Mar 2011)

StuAff said:


> In, bought my ticket (for the 0815 HST service) this morning. £17 for the advanced first class fare from the East Coast web site, but that lets you make cycle reservations at the same time.



Well done.



ianrauk said:


> Damn, football day for me and I so enjoyed this ride last year.



No problem - I may be doing Loughborough again, later on in the year so I'll try & check for a non footie day.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem - I may be doing Loughborough again, later on in the year so I'll try & check for a non footie day.



Any time after May and before August..


----------



## HaloJ (11 Mar 2011)

Sorry I can't make this one. I'm moving that day. :?


----------



## Kirstie (13 Mar 2011)

I may be up for this. What speed do you ride at?


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Mar 2011)

Seeing as it'll be a small group, it will move a bit faster than a FNRttC. Probably end up with a moving average of 14-15 mph. However, we'll go at the pace of whatever everyone is comfortable with.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Mar 2011)

I'll probably give it a miss then, thanks. I couldn't keep up that speed for 108 miles.


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2011)

Bump. Me, Adam....anyone else?


----------



## topcat1 (2 Apr 2011)

sorry guys i'm working that day

kirstie you should join them, they won't leave you and when you ride with a group the miles fly past


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> sorry guys i'm working that day
> 
> kirstie you should join them, they won't leave you and when you ride with a group the miles fly past



Never mind.

Kirstie, come along and you'll be fine, and of course very welcome. As Dave says, we won't leave anyone behind!


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Apr 2011)

I've been all quiet on the Western front, as we haven't got any internet at home at the moment (grrr).

Anyway, currently it looks like it's going to be nice & hot for next Saturday, with plenty of sun although with a light headwind.

Definites are :-

Me
Aperitif
Stu

and possibly 2 others so far.

No-one knowingly will be left behind, so don't worry about the pace!


----------



## steve52 (4 Apr 2011)

im a definite  kirsty do come its 20% easyer tucked in a group and my experiance is that the guys are happy to slow down and help,


----------



## Andrij (4 Apr 2011)

I'm a definite 'maybe'.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Apr 2011)

Don't forget your sun cream then.

And for anyone who likes gadgets (or just looking at maps), click here for the GPS route.


----------



## redjedi (5 Apr 2011)

I'll be suffering from a hang over on Saturday so won't be coming.



Kirstie said:


> I'll probably give it a miss then, thanks. I couldn't keep up that speed for 108 miles.



Kirsty, don't worry about the speed, you will be with some of the finest riding colleagues you could ever wish for. 
They will keep your legs spinning the whole way, and you'll find yourself keeping up without any problems what so ever. 

Do it!!


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Apr 2011)

But why would anyone want to leave Leicester and go to London?


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> But why would anyone want to leave Leicester and go to London?




We'll find out


----------



## steve52 (5 Apr 2011)

to have the joy of returning hilldoger!!


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Apr 2011)

Ah yes, the smell of the crisp factory as you crest the final hill..................


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2011)

if you're coming by Hendon Hall, give me a call.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> But why would anyone want to leave Leicester and go to London?



For some cycle. Magic.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> if you're coming by Hendon Hall, give me a call.



Very posh and an interesting historical building - I went to a seminar there, a couple of years ago, and was very impressed with the overall layout.

I think they might object to a bunch of cyclists turning up for late tea on the lawn though.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Very posh and an interesting historical building - I went to a seminar there, a couple of years ago, and was very impressed with the overall layout.
> 
> I think they might object to a bunch of cyclists turning up for late tea on the lawn though.


tell 'em you're with the father of the bride....


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2011)

A very special day then!

Congratulations to the soon to be ex Miss Dellzeqq then, and Happy Wedding festivities and all that.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2011)

Yes - congratulations. We'll turn up to make sure that there is no improper Dad Dancing, although, on request, one could throw a few shapes for amusement...


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2011)

you'd have a hard time being noticed. 'The Aunties' of the groom will be there in matching purple and yellow silk. There are 30 of them.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2011)

"We're on our way!"


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> A very special day then!
> 
> Congratulations to the soon to be ex Miss Dellzeqq then, and Happy Wedding festivities and all that.



Hear hear!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

All the dedicated riders, doing press ups, taking in extra carbohydrates, filling a bottle, perhaps two, with 'energy' drink.
The others, drinking in a bar, somewhere in London, being led astray by Frank and the 'arch'etypal motely cru...

Meanwhile, serious 'proper' cyclists prepare for a 150 miler or so... (made extremely awkward by my Polish neighbour who insisted on sunbathing under my nose) But hey! I'm a cyclist ok!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Apr 2011)

Good luck today! Wonderful weather for a long ride. 

I've just done a quick 15 miles or so to sober freshen up after last night's drinks. Apologies to Teef for hassling you last night - you were very wise not to go out!


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2011)

Cold.
Tired.
Hungry.
133 door to door miles with only one functioning cleat.

A perfect day.
Thanks Adam, for organising.
Thanks all the others for the very fine company.


----------



## steve52 (9 Apr 2011)

yes thanks adam, sadley i couldent make it all the way in time for my train so had to catch a train to catch a train? mad but £40 cheaper so 80 miles for me, nice to meet u all and next time im choseing a later train


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Good luck today! Wonderful weather for a long ride.
> 
> I've just done a quick 15 miles or so to sober freshen up after last night's drinks. Apologies to Teef for hassling you last night - you were very wise not to go out!




Hey Frank - you weren't hassling me! I like it.  

I have just dispensed riding attire to the washing machine, wine into the glass, bread into the toaster and plugged my Garmin into some electricity to find out what was going on.

Sorry that you were 'nailed' by your fare arrangements, Steve - we thought you had a n outside chance and well done for having a go. John had 25 minutes before his train, and he strolled upstairs with Adam, Stu went to Waterloo, User10571 South and me North, riding out of town. I made it with my slow puncture too - I just didn't fancy changing a tube!
So a grand total of 0.5 of punctures. (This thread is hardcore - we talk about punctures like others talk about beer... with gay abandon. We don't get them!

The luch stop was 'spot on'. steve had said 'au revoir' and left us to eat big burgers, sandwiches, vegetable lasagne, chips, chips, chips AND two pints of 'Ice Cold Guinness' each for User10571 and I, along with sundry girly drinks for the others. Oh, and I managed to eat a hot carrot cake with vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmmnm! Tasty. (Steve was heating up nicely, elbows in position on the tri-bars when this ice cream delicacy was being consumed.)

Adam's Amazing Adventures, 2011 series contained the usual guff, with a 'mostly downhill' becoming a single chevron thigh-burner - and there were others. 

And we brought the best weather! Sleeves up and shorts raised obviated the tan line fiasco so prominent in ordinary cyclists! 

Great fun, a few laughs, fine company and not too many road to$ers, until we got to Barnet anyway, when Mr minicab driver decided to perform a random u turn and aimed for Adam - then we just got into the groove and 'commuted London!

Thanks Adam.

* lunch not 'luch'... luch is a never n ding feast.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2011)

Back, made 2130 train. Should have used the sun lotion, somewhat singed now. Brilliant day in terrific company. More to follow tomorrow...


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Back, made 2130 train. Should have used the sun lotion, *somewhat singed now.* Brilliant day in terrific company. More to follow tomorrow...


User10571 spotted the Polish flag flying above a tower in Gumley, Leicestershire. As we were riding 'sun on the right', you possibly resemble that ensign of endeavour, Stu! 
I did ask if anyone needed suncream.
Lie on the other side today - and I hope you are not in too much pain.!
Out of interest, what was the total length of the ride, L to L please? (including Adam's constant wrong turnings   ) but obviously not including my 'private sorties'  following User10571's call of 'follow the road ahead'. It was just too tempting...
Whatever it was, add 30m, and that will be a total for me.
I'm now going for a walk. I'll see if there is any evidence to post on my return. This is turning into a lovely Polish accented weekend (so far), not forgetting that User10571 commences a new job on Monday. "Go User10571, Go User10571"! 
And, it's a shame the 'Tigers' lost in Leinster.





Edit: PS My tyre is as flat as a pancake this morning - a 'crepe' way to start the day. Ho hum - I'll have to take it all outside and repair (+ intensively clean ) while my neighbour lies there sunbathing... ho hum! Cycling is so punishing at times


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> [/list]User10571 spotted the Polish flag flying above a tower in Gumley, Leicestershire. As we were riding 'sun on the right', you possibly resemble that ensign of endeavour, Stu!
> I did ask if anyone needed suncream.
> Lie on the other side today - and I hope you are not in too much pain.!
> Out of interest, what was the total length of the ride, L to L please? (including Adam's constant wrong turnings   ) but obviously not including my 'private sorties'  following User10571's call of 'follow the road ahead'. It was just too tempting...
> ...



I had sun lotion myself, forgot to use it....!


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2011)

From Leicester station to Waterloo (I went Euston Road-Gower Street-straight down to Waterloo Bridge), my 705 made it 114.31 miles. Moving average speed 13.8, my maximum 32.2. Definitely not flat, elevation gain of 4,103 feet (and as Garmin owners know, the altimeter's a bit dodgy, that's the corrected version from Garmin Connect). But we expected that  I gave up and walked on the steepest climb of the day (tight, twisty, lumpy surface, cars coming either way...couldn't be bothered!), and on a couple more I got bogged down in the wrong gear. Otherwise, the climbs were a good work out rather than taxing, of the 'spin away at 5mph' variety.
Another absolute cracker of a day, self-inflicted sun damage in my case notwithstanding. It's throbbing away nicely, but nothing too painful! Nice early start, meeting the train up to Waterloo at 5.32 (a later one didn't allow enough time to get across to St Pancras). At the station in plenty of time for the booked 8.15. Trip up to Leicester was pleasant enough, bang on time and stopped long enough to have no bother getting the bike off. An excellent day's riding followed . Although I frequently fulfilled my usual role on these epics of quite-long-tail-ender, the pace seemed to stay comfortable for all of us. Mike's training for Durness-Dover seems to be paying off nicely, though that's clearly going to be a mega challenge all the same. The lunch stop (The White Horse in Old) proved an excellent choice, good food and a lovely place to eat it.
As Martin's noted, not too many motons out and about at least until we got into Hertfordshire (where I nearly got clipped by one Bentley owner before another gave us much amusement with his seemingly rage-filled parking manoeuvres). Minicabs etc posed the usual hazards, and on my way to Waterloo some braindead passenger expressed the view that I was going the wrong way. He must be a rather underemployed psychic in need to find a new career (I maintained a dignified silence). For the record, on this occasion at least, I took all the right roads, and in the right order. Just missed the 2100 train home by a couple of minutes, but not that long to wait for the next.
Thanks Adam for putting yet another amazing adventure together, and Martin, User10571, Jon, Mike & (all too briefly) Steve for excellent riding company.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Out of interest, what was the total length of the ride, L to L please?



I've found that my GPS will last 9 hours with the backlight on full brightness - which was about 15 minutes too short, as it died. However, after working backwards from Muswell Hill, you would have done 110.5 miles to St Pancras. You would have done less if you didn't insist on racing ahead and/or could hear your phone..........

Anyway, a cracking day out overall. Lovely rolling countryside, lambs bleating in the fields, good company and not too much 4 wheeled hassle. Photos will appear in the next few days.

I'd made the mistake of having my lock cable wrapped too high around my seat post, so that the edges were just clipping the back of my legs, so by the time we got towards Luton, it was starting to annoy me (along with the metallic blink blink sound of one of my broken bottle mounts flexing), as I couldn't stretch my leg fully, so I suffered a bit from cramp in one leg, which eased thanks to a Red Bull in Potters Bar.

Apart from that, and Steve not managing to cycle all the way to get his train, it all went rather well.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

Gently <pinging> User10571 - remember the speculation about dates after spotting the flag? Here might be an explanation.


----------



## redflightuk (10 Apr 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day, i certainly did. I decided late on friday night to download the route to my Garmin, woke up early saturday morning and headed off to join the route at the spot i left you on the Loughborough ride. I managed to follow the route (with only a couple of overshoots at junctions) to Holcot and then got caught in traffic for a car boot sale, i carried on to the top of the hill the other side of Holcot and stopped to refuel and take in the view. At that point i had 51 miles on the clock so decide that was a good time to turn back, as on the trike it was going to take a while to get back through the boot sale traffic. I thought if i just pootle along i would soon be swept up by the peleton but i obviously didn't pootle slow enough. When i reached Olney i stopped for some fish & chips and sat watching the world go by(but still no Adam/Martin/Stu & co) While relaxing by the roadside another trice rider appeared and stopped for a chat, he was out on a loop from MK. We wished each other well and he headed off and i went to stock up on more food and drink before heading south. Traffic was really good all day, i seem to get more room when on the recumbent. When i reached Sharpenhoe and the right turn up that hill i thought no way, i'll take the longer and not so steep route up gravel hill instead. Nice route Adam it would have been nice to have met up with you all but i had to be back to feed him in the pic left. 


see you all sooon  John


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Gently <pinging> User10571 - remember the speculation about dates after spotting the flag? Here might be an explanation.



Oh, of course...such a tragic loss of life.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Sounds like you had a good day... *When i reached Sharpenhoe* and the right turn up that hill i thought no way, i'll take the longer and not so steep route up gravel hill instead. Nice route Adam it would have been nice to have met up with you all but i had to be back to feed him in the pic left.
> 
> 
> see you all sooon John



Yes Forgot that Sharpenhoe business! Naughty Adam! Is that where the hang glider was - or was that yet another bit of 'mostly downhill' action? 

I had an eye out for you John - saw a guy on a recumbent, but no bicycles which were tricycles as nicicles. (And I read the thread about 'who was wearing a CycleChat shirt' early this morning - and I wondered if you were out that way! And I took note of when we arrived at Olney (due to youthful memories of traipsing up there to play rugby against seemingly a team of pig farmers) ) Oh well. By the way, when your horse has a birthday, does he get a straight red card?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

And now I'll offer some snaps - not much, but a preamble to Adam's wiser selection I'm sure.
(I need a new keyboard BTW - I'm making so many errors these days, I have given up correcting!)

Leicester. Town of potholes, similar to any other 'down your way', and we set off to a bike shop. No joy at the bike shop (it was her day off) and on we went.
We climbed a gentle slope and found ourselves at the baa. "Ewe and two others get the drinks, I'll pull over and take a photo."





It was great; the little lambs were gambolling in the field (a bit like a lot of the UK as it was Grand National Day) - and making a tremendous racket!
Steve was gambling too - on getting to Londres for his optimistic 15:45 train. (I know I know, it wasn't until 18:15 but I'm trying to build drama here!)
We parted company at 'luncheon' - as described above.




Here's Steve - confident and ready to roll. Everyone else is trying not to look. 

We rejected the first pub as a 'bit poncey'' - with the assistance of the locals (and the Leggs weren't there anyway... ) and stumbled upon a nice place called..........(just found a C/card receipt) "The White Horse", Walgrave Road NN6 9QX. Very nice to pull up there with bikes. Table service for the rehydrations too. Perfect.
It used to be a bakery and had a nice, original chimney and kiln - with a sad inscription, but it was a good feature.

Mike (left, "The Exterminator") Adam's neighbour, and Jon (right, good, strong cyclist from Loughborough and yacf... and our 'first time' on a ride)) frame the chimney. Stu, centre, waits patiently for me to show a photo of him. (Hang on Stu, it's coming)




And then there's Stu - our very own 'Marco Pompeytani', but there was plenty of 'metallica' furniture in this photo to complement the shirt! Jon's sniggering away thinking 'They haven't seen me in mine yet'




There's always Mr Cool though. User10571. Likes anything with a double 's' in it. A*ss*os, Guinne*ss*. Actually, on the train up, we even discussed the '*SS*' uniforms, made by Hugo Boss, a propos a little competition to design Jensen Button and Lewis Hamilton's overalls. But I digre*ss*. (User10571 did say he was going to get stuck into some *s*ausage*s* on his return, but that one doesn't quite count...)




Here's an action photo of User10571 and Mike, trying to cycle clear of their respective 'casts'. They were both shadows of their former selves.




And, to finish on a cultural note. anyone know Duane Hanson? (OK User10571 - you'll know who I mean  )
The sculptor reknown for making things like this in the 1970s:




Adams Amazing Adventure rolled into Potters Bar? and made a tableau to remember - a moment in time!
Good times.





It was a chugging along ride - not really a photo session. The sheep won the day for me, particularly the two lambs standing on their Mum, all three without a care in the world!


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2011)

Quite a shot of the four of us, perfectly timed!


----------



## User10571 (11 Apr 2011)

That's disgusting...


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Apr 2011)

I've finally managed to upload the photos, which are viewable here.

However, here's a few as a reminder:-


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2011)

Amazing how your snaps illustrate the 'mostly downhills', Adam!  The beautiful rolling scenery really was a treat, although the hedges were often a touch too high. sort it out for next time please.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2011)

The last photo's brings back all the memories of last years ride.
I think TC1 took the same photo...


----------

